# Blackbeard Pirates vs. Akainu



## Raiden34 (Mar 11, 2015)

Pre-time skip, right after Blackbeard gained his Gura Gura no Mi and level 6 ID crew.

Location here :


*Spoiler*: __ 







No restriction
In character
Distance : Blackbeard learned that Akainu is coming, so he can arrange his distance as he likes, and his crew as well.


----------



## killfox (Mar 11, 2015)

Bb knows Akainu is coming? He quakes the ship from a diatance and Akainu drowns  gg. Lol


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 11, 2015)

Akainu kills them. Except BB noone got the feats to even make Akainu tangible and Akainu murks Teach with WB vs BB diff (in other words a stomp for the Admiral).


----------



## Amol (Mar 11, 2015)

Akainu dies.
Gura Teach by himself is high diff fight for him and will occupy his most of the attention. 
Rest will gangbang him.
Though before going down Akainu takes half of the crew with him.


----------



## Kaiser (Mar 11, 2015)

Amol said:


> Akainu dies.
> Gura Teach by himself is high diff fight for him and will occupy his most of the attention.
> Rest will gangbang him.
> Though before going down Akainu takes half of the crew with him.


I agree with this


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 11, 2015)

Amol said:


> Akainu dies.
> Gura Teach by himself is high diff fight for him and will occupy his most of the attention.
> Rest will gangbang him.
> *Though before going down Akainu takes half of the crew with him*.



I agree, and I think that is the reason why he escape, he couldn't think that Akainu can beat them all by himself.


----------



## trance (Mar 11, 2015)

Teach seemed to thoroughly believe Akainu was squarely too much for him to handle, despite being just a hair's breath away from Emperor level strength. Whether him and his _entire crew_ could've beaten Akainu is unknown. His original crew were far too febble to pose any sort of threat - as Teach decided they weren't even ready for Ace, let alone Akainu - but _maybe_ his newly recruited Impel Down level 6 crewmates could've turned the odds in Teach's favor, due to their respectable hype but then again, Akainu is an absolute monster.

I'll say it could've gone either way extreme difficulty.


----------



## Kai (Mar 11, 2015)

I must have interpreted a different scene. No, I don't think they simply didn't want to engage Akainu. They bolted out of there like rats and weren't yet ready for that level of a fight.


----------



## Bernkastel (Mar 11, 2015)

Trance said:


> Teach seemed to thoroughly believe Akainu was squarely too much for him to handle, despite being just a hair's breath away from Emperor level strength. Whether him and his _entire crew_ could've beaten Akainu is unknown. His original crew were far too febble to pose any sort of threat - as Teach decided they weren't even ready for Ace, let alone Akainu - but _maybe_ his newly recruited Impel Down level 6 crewmates could've turned the odds in Teach's favor, due to their respectable hype but then again, Akainu is an absolute monster.
> 
> I'll say it could've gone either way extreme difficulty.



I will agree with this.


----------



## MYJC (Mar 11, 2015)

I have no idea how strong the Level 6 prisoners he recruited are/were....but Teach himself isn't strong enough to beat Akainu at this point and his original crewmembers (Burgess, etc.) can't do much to hurt Akainu if they couldn't even deal with Ace.

So basically, Blackbeard Pirates lose mid-high diff unless the Level 6 prisoners are a *lot* stronger than his original recruits.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 11, 2015)

BB pirates didn't want to risk a fight with Akainu, but I must imagine part of that was because Akainu had an entire battleship packed with Marine Soldiers to assist him. If it was just Akainu himself, I feel like the BB pirates have good odds to win. People are saying that the the other BB pirates would make no impact, but they clearly did against WB, once WB was heavily weakened and I imagine a similar thing would go down here. BB wouldn't defeat Akainu, but he'd weaken him enough where the other BB pirates could exploit openings and pile on some extra damage. 

Whether they' win or not i'm not sure, but I would imagine they would at least bring Akainu to the brink and have a chance to pull a win.


----------



## Akitō (Mar 11, 2015)

It wouldn't make much sense if a crew that was going to be a Yonkou crew in a relatively short period of time couldn't beat a single Admiral. Especially considering the fact that the same crew was also fighting on even footing with Sengoku and Garp. Having said that, I think Akainu's strong enough to cause some significant casualties amongst the Blackbeard Pirates, which is why Blackbeard and his crew fled.


----------



## Tenma (Mar 11, 2015)

BB alone can give Akainu a high diff fight.

Lafitte, Augur, Burgess and Doc Q either don't know Haki or are fodder to Ace. Either way they are non factors as of preskip.

Shiliew should know Haki if he is indeed a swordsman as powerful as Magellan, which should put him around M3 level meaning he is a potential threat.

Rest of BBs are a mystery, but victory against Akainu would require them to be minimally say Seat level with decent Haki.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 12, 2015)

Blackbeard is the only dude who can hurt Akainu

The rest aren't enough to tip the fight in BB's favor. 

Akainu high diff


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 12, 2015)

I had the feeling Akainu also brought his buddy Kizaru along for the field trip 

Would explain why BB ran


----------



## Tenma (Mar 12, 2015)

If Kizaru had been there BB and co would be rotting in a cell in Impel Down.


----------



## trance (Mar 12, 2015)

Nah. Kizaru would've probably dicked around hardcore.


----------



## Amol (Mar 12, 2015)

Kizaru is quite incompetent Admiral  though 
Every single SN escaped from him on Saboady.
With Akainu you can atleast be sure that he will finish the job .


----------



## trance (Mar 12, 2015)

Kizaru managed to stay sober enough to capture 500 pirates, doe.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 12, 2015)

Pre skip Teach isn't giving Akainu a high difficulty fight


----------



## Gohara (Mar 12, 2015)

The Blackbeard Pirates win with mid to high difficulty.  Blackbeard alone can put up a good fight against Akainu IMO.  The non-Impel Down prisoner members of his crew are only powerful enough to serve as distractions.  Akainu should be able to defeat them relatively quickly, so that may only give Blackbeard an extra couple blows.  That may sound like a lot given Blackbeard's offensive power, but Akainu has great defense, so while that should give Blackbeard an advantage that alone may not be enough for him to defeat him.  Still, with the help of the Impel Down prisoner members of his crew- especially Shiryu- they should win.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 12, 2015)

BB pirates vs. Akainu is kind of like if Luffy were to fight Doflamingo together with the rest of his crew sans Zoro and Sanji. It's easy to see how in such a scenario the weaker members would be of little help, would risk becoming a burden or just die outright, and there's a good chance they'll fail to win altogether simply because Luffy is weaker than his main enemy and the support from the rest may not be enough when they are so far below the enemy. If you want to use other people as examples, imagine EL Sanji + the rest of the crew minus Luffy and Zoro vs. Rob Lucci. Sanji may be able to barely give Lucci high diff but the rest would be stomped and chances are they're too weak to turn the tables.

So it's not too hard to see why they fled, given that Blackbeard didn't have a strong enough support from his crew yet to take on the likes of an Admiral before he had gained more experience with his powers.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 12, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> BB pirates vs. Akainu is kind of like if Luffy were to fight Doflamingo together with the rest of his crew sans Zoro and Sanji. It's easy to see how in such a scenario the weaker members would be of little help, would risk becoming a burden or just die outright, and there's a good chance they'll fail to win altogether simply because Luffy is weaker than his main enemy and the support from the rest may not be enough when they are so far below the enemy. If you want to use other people as examples, imagine EL Sanji + the rest of the crew minus Luffy and Zoro vs. Rob Lucci. Sanji may be able to barely give Lucci high diff but the rest would be stomped and chances are they're too weak to turn the tables.
> 
> So it's not too hard to see why they fled, given that Blackbeard didn't have a strong enough support from his crew yet to take on the likes of an Admiral before he had gained more experience with his powers.



Hmm, how strong do you think level 6 immates were?


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 12, 2015)

Doesn't the scene just say that Akainu would of killed them all if they had stayed?

Anyhow, I don't see how Akainu would lose, all the others except BB doesn't even have any means to harm Akainu, given that even top tiers have troubles connecting haki hits on his logia+haki defense.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't know about Pizarro, Vasco Shot, and Catarina Devon but Shiliew should make a difference for sure.



Wave said:


> Doesn't the scene just say that Akainu would of killed them all if they had stayed?
> 
> Anyhow, I don't see how Akainu would lose, all the others except BB doesn't even have any means to harm Akainu, given that even top tiers have troubles connecting haki hits on his logia+haki defense.



If they are that weak, then Sengoku + Garp should've capture them or they shouldn't become Yonko in a very short period.

And Akainu isn't making a Haki defense, it is just his DF mastery to dodge from Haki attacks in right time because Haki isn't canceling DF powers, with Kurouzu technique he would be squash with BB's quake punch.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 12, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> If they are that weak, then Sengoku + Garp should've capture them or they shouldn't become Yonko in a very short period.
> 
> And Akainu isn't making a Haki defense, it is just his DF mastery to dodge from Haki attacks in right time because Haki isn't canceling DF powers, with Kurouzu technique he would be squash with BB's quake punch.



The fight didn't make any sense in Marineford, seeing as how Sengoku failed to even kill the likes of Luffy.

ughh, you are forgetting the whole point of CoA. CoA allows you to bypass logia's defense no matter how much they changed shape. CoA also acts as a armour-like defense if you coat your entire body in CoA.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 12, 2015)

Lord Melkor said:


> Hmm, how strong do you think level 6 immates were?



To keep with the analogy:

Akainu - Lucci/Doflamingo
BB - Sanji/Luffy
L6 guys - mid trio
Original crew - weak trio

The only exception is Shiryuu, who if analogized to the SHs would probably be somewhere between the mid and monster trios.

In any case, if the analogy above is somewhat accurate it should be obvious why the BB pirates feared a confrontation with Akainu. They wouldn't necessarily be unable to beat him but they'd definitely be risking severe injury or death.


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 12, 2015)

Is logia intangibility off?

If so, I'd tentatively give it to Blackbeard Pirates, based on the little information that we have on them (fighting Sengoku and Garp and not being outright humiliated should mean something). If not, then... who else can even hit Akainu in the crew? Shilew? One of the new recruits? Impossible to tell... but I can tell that Akainu definitely wins.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 12, 2015)

Also, this Island is burning type. Is this kind of an advantage for Akainu ? Because after 10 day battle, half of Punk Hazard was in a same condition. I think Akainu had a territory advantage there.



Wave said:


> The fight didn't make any sense in Marineford, seeing as how Sengoku failed to even kill the likes of Luffy.
> 
> ughh, you are forgetting the whole point of CoA. CoA allows you to bypass logia's defense no matter how much they changed shape. CoA also acts as a armour-like defense if you coat your entire body in CoA.



You need to look at Caesar vs. Luffy battle, where Caesar turned into his Gas form and dodge from Luffy'y Haki attack.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Caesar only says ''it hurts'' because he changed his body in right time, and there was no visible damage on his body, 



Admirals with their superior Kenbunshoku Haki (CoO) and they are extremely experienced Logia users they are doing this all the time. It is nothing to do with Haki barrier, if there was a Haki barrier there shouldn't be visible logia form either, there should be clash of Haki impacts.

Haki isn't canceling DF powers, for example, Luffy touching Smoker in his logia smoke body, his body is still smoke, if it was kairoseki or Darkness logia it would be his real body instead of this smoke arm ;


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 13, 2015)

Corus always says what I say but using more words

confirmed dupe


----------



## jNdee~ (Mar 14, 2015)

Pre skip giving a high diff to Akainu. lol.

BB had a chance to eliminate Akainu when Akainu hunted him down on his own. BB ran away, because he knows Akainu would fry his crew.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 14, 2015)

Teach is the only one on his team that can actually hurt Akainu and that maybe one because of his DF. The others have been hurt and outmaneuvered by Ace, Magellan and Sengoku. No way are they fighting one of the marine's top fighters that went toe to toe with the WSM and even got back up from one of his quakes.

Akainu fists them all.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 14, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Teach is the only one on his team that can actually hurt Akainu and that maybe one because of his DF. The others have been hurt and outmaneuvered by Ace, Magellan and Sengoku. No way are they fighting one of the marine's top fighters that went toe to toe with the WSM and even got back up from one of his quakes.
> 
> Akainu fists them all.



Blackbeard Pirates killed WSM, and Teach got back from quake bubble + haki imbued halberd damages after a second, not 1 chapter like Akainu, your argument is invalid.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 14, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Blackbeard Pirates killed WSM, and Teach got back from quake bubble + haki imbued halberd damages after a second, not 1 chapter like Akainu, your argument is invalid.



9vs1, quite legit there, not to mention, WB was almost dead already.

WB was far from his full strength, he couldn't even crack the island in half again with his quake bubble at Teach's face who was begging for mercy.

BB was embarrassed in 2-3 pages.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 14, 2015)

Wave said:


> 9vs1, quite legit there, not to mention, WB was almost dead already.
> 
> WB was far from his full strength, he couldn't even crack the island in half again with his quake bubble at Teach's face who was begging for mercy.
> 
> BB was embarrassed in 2-3 pages.



BB was faking (same guy who faked almost 20 years in his crew), after he realized Wb is not going to fall for that he used his Haki imbued pistol and ordered his crew to kill Whitebeard, what Akainu did except getting K.O ?

And Wb was not half dead already when he faced with Akainu ? , your inconsistency is lol worthy...


----------



## Imagine (Mar 14, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Blackbeard Pirates killed WSM, and Teach got back from quake bubble + haki imbued halberd damages after a second, not 1 chapter like Akainu, your argument is invalid.


Yeah they ''killed'' a half dead old/sick that WB that was in a fight against the fucking WG. They clearly are the top of the line. Those scrubs would all get the John Giant/Ronse treatment.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 14, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> BB was faking (same guy who faked almost 20 years in his crew), after he realized Wb is not going to fall to that he used his Haki imbued pistol and ordered his crew to kill Whitebeard, what Akainu did except getting K.O ?
> 
> And Wb was not half dead already when he faced with Akainu ? , your inconsistency is lol worthy...



Do you have proof he was faking it? He was crying like a little bitch the whole time, EVENTAULLY, telling his whole crew to jump him, which just made him lost any honor and dignity he even had in the first place.

Akaine took half his face off, and was fine after 2 quake bubbles hit, one of which split marineford in half.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 14, 2015)

Wave said:


> Do you have proof he was faking it? He was crying like a little bitch the whole time, EVENTAULLY, telling his whole crew to jump him, which just made him lost any honor and dignity he even had in the first place.
> 
> Akaine took half his face off, and was fine after 2 quake bubbles hit, one of which split marineford in half.



BB killed the man, not wounded him. KILLED.

If he afraid of him, then he would fail to use his Haki imbued pistol to kill him or he wouldn't order his men to kill him, do you see any fear here ;



Then he raped his corpse and take the Gura Gura no Mi.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 14, 2015)

I can't see anything in that picture except BB fearing WB so much that he had to call all his men to attack WB.

So stop trolling already.


----------



## jNdee~ (Mar 14, 2015)

lol. with BB or without BB coming, WB was gonna die nonetheless.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 14, 2015)

Akainu wipes out most of BB's crew Leaving BB as the only survivor.



Hell half of them couldn't even take on Ace,  They are going to fuck with Akainu?

Please.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 14, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> lol. with BB or without BB coming, WB was gonna die nonetheless.



Everyone gonna die when the time comes nonetheless, BB killed him, period. 

Not like he was gonna drop dead in that chapter, he would likely continue 2-3 chapter more at least.


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 14, 2015)

akainu wins. bb strongest crew member is probably shilew, who is weaker than magellan. the rest of the crew are probably a good deal weaker than shilew. 1 huge magma fist will destroy the rest of the crew.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 14, 2015)

These guys are more powerful than Burgess and Auge ; Best of Lvl 6 escapes.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Later, Post-time skip Burgess become much more powerful, and possibly he will use a DF but nevermind that since this is pre-time skip.


----------



## jNdee~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Everyone gonna die when the time comes nonetheless, BB killed him, period.
> 
> Not like he was gonna drop dead in that chapter, he would likely continue 2-3 chapter more at least.



Not even worth discussing. You just believe what favors the side of your favorite character. troll.


----------



## jNdee~ (Mar 15, 2015)

The only true top dogs in the lvl 6 are Shiki, Jinbei, Ace and perhaps Shillew.

Lvl 6 isn't measured by str alone, influence and degree of crime. I doubt that anyone is stronger than Ivankov in that crew bar BB.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> These guys are more powerful than Burgess and Auge ;* Best of Lvl 6 escapes.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Crocodile was a level 6 prisoner.

The best of level 6 doesn't exactly point to some great standard of strength.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 15, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> Not even worth discussing. You just believe what favors the side of your favorite character. troll.



Gtfo, Akainu fanboy. Your favorite character eat the dust with 2 hit, deal with it.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ivankov himself said that Catalina Devon strongest woman, or something like that, I doubt even she can be weaker than Ivankov alone. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Same with Pizzaro and Busco, they can't be weaker than, lets say, Jinbe or Crocodile. And there is Shiliew, who has equal strength to Magellan.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 15, 2015)

BB and his crew all get given the magma fist


----------



## RF (Mar 15, 2015)

Anyone aside from Blackbeard and maybe Shiryuu would get demolished instantly and I don't think that the two of them can actually kill Akainu on their own.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Ivankov himself said that Catalina Devon strongest woman, or something like that, I doubt even she can be weaker than Ivankov alone.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Most dangerous  does not equal strongest.


----------



## jNdee~ (Mar 16, 2015)

2 hit? after that what happened? Ate Wb's crew up.

Fuck outta here, just because i have more justification  you, means im a fanboy 

hater


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 16, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> 2 hit? after that what happened? Ate Wb's crew up.
> 
> Fuck outta here, just because i have more justification  you, means im a fanboy
> 
> hater



'Ate' ??? , that is the confirmation of your Akainu fanboyism, who cares eating lame division commander Curiel ? Did he do anything to Marco, or even Vista ? No, zero damage. He was still trying to pass them, and failed. Then he pissed his pants against Shanks.....



He get two shots K.O from old dying Whitebeard, period.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 16, 2015)

Magma fist. 

1 for each black-beard pirate. 

Perhaps 2 for Wolf and his fat ass.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 16, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Most dangerous  does not equal strongest.



She was still strong enough to beat up other lvl 6 prisoners in her cell, I would put her in a same league with Hancock or Ivankov.


----------



## Jad (Mar 16, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> The only true top dogs in the lvl 6 are Shiki, Jinbei, Ace and perhaps Shillew.



And perhaps Shiliew? I'm pretty sure Shiliew is a true top dog. Equal with Magellan and all.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 16, 2015)

These are top dogs.



''Corrupt King'' Avalo Pizarro as well...


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 16, 2015)

akainu destroys the crew and pumps magma up blackbeards fat ass


----------



## trance (Mar 17, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> 'Ate' ??? , that is the confirmation of your Akainu fanboyism, who cares eating lame division commander Curiel ? Did he do anything to Marco, or even Vista ? No, zero damage. He was still trying to pass them, and failed. Then he pissed his pants against Shanks.....
> 
> 
> 
> He get two shots K.O from old dying Whitebeard, period.



Dat selective reading.


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 17, 2015)

Akainu murders them.


----------

